# Pen Swap - Matches Made



## Blind_Squirrel (Aug 5, 2007)

Here are the results from this thread: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=26319&whichpage=5

We have more "seasoned" turners than we do "newer" turners (which to me is a good thing).

Here are the guidelines:

A = Newer turner
B = Seasoned turner

A & B contact each other via PM and work out what type of pens they are going to swap with each other. A makes a pen and sends it to B.  B makes a pen and sends it to A.  This gives A an opportunity to see a seasoned pen turners pen.  If A requests it, and if B is willing, B gives constructive feed back to A on the pen they receive to help A become an even better pen maker.

Please make sure you take a picture of the pen you create before you send it off to your pen swap partner.  I will create a post your pen swap photo thread.  When the partner receives the pen you post your photo in the thread.

I would like to see all pens arrive at their destination by 30 September.

If for any reason someone does not receive a pen I will do my best to make a pen and send it to you.


Here are the matches:
*Newer &lt;--&gt; Seasoned</u>*
       Texatdurango &lt;--&gt; CaptG
           txbatons &lt;--&gt; ashaw
       dalemcginnis &lt;--&gt; 
               CSue &lt;--&gt; cigarman
            kcordon &lt;--&gt; jtate
            MarkHix &lt;--&gt; doddman70
             PTJeff &lt;--&gt; ken69912001
             pentex &lt;--&gt; clthayer
          barkisini &lt;--&gt; polarbear1
            GaryMGg &lt;--&gt; barrels
            rherrel &lt;--&gt; Verne
     MLKWoodWorking &lt;--&gt; grumps
            ericw95 &lt;--&gt; ozmandus
          d01phn1vr &lt;--&gt; exoticwo
         NancyLaird &lt;--&gt; skiprat
Mrs. MLKWookWorking &lt;--&gt; JohnStout
          carverken &lt;--&gt; mick
            neon007 &lt;--&gt; bud duffy
             edman2 &lt;--&gt; Jim15
              Poppy &lt;--&gt; fiferb
           Narwhale &lt;--&gt; bobskio2003
          EeyorIs21 &lt;--&gt; LEAP
              TBone &lt;--&gt; cutterwoodjoe
         RonSchmitt &lt;--&gt; DocStram


*Seasoned &lt;--&gt; Seasoned</u>*
          GoodTurns &lt;--&gt; jthompson1995
            wudnhed &lt;--&gt; its_virgil
    Jeff-in-Indiana &lt;--&gt; smoky10
         winpooh498 &lt;--&gt; bburnham

I hope we can all have some fun and learn some things too!


----------



## skiprat (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm sure I just saw the lights dip as all those lathes started up. []But poor old Dale has no one to send his pen to[]


----------



## dalemcginnis (Aug 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />I'm sure I just saw the lights dip as all those lathes started up. []But poor old Dale has no one to send his pen to[]



So, what else is new. [] Always on the outside looking in[]

No local turner to show me the ropes. No one to send a pen to.[][][][][]


----------



## NancyLaird (Aug 5, 2007)

Dale, if you promise not to laugh, I'll send you a pen too.  Just so you won't feel left out.

Nancy


----------



## skiprat (Aug 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NancyLaird_
> <br />Dale, if you promise not to laugh, I'll send you a pen too.  Just so you won't feel left out.
> 
> Nancy



Hah... two timing me already[}] and we've only just been introduced[8D]
PM sent Nancy


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Aug 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />I'm sure I just saw the lights dip as all those lathes started up. []But poor old Dale has no one to send his pen to[]



Woo hoo!

I thought there was an odd number of folks so I left myself off the list!  Dale, it's you and me bud!!

Also, if there is anyone else that I missed, please let me know!  If anyone else wants to join in, I will pair you up as you ask.  I'll late comers for one more week.

penmaker PMed me.  He is a "Newer" turner looking for an "Seasoned" turner to swap with.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Aug 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, now I don't feel so lonely.[8D]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey Scott.. Sorry I did not keep up on the post, but I was one of the first who was interested. My fault for not checking sooner, if you still need someone I can go either way. So if you like I can pair up with penmaker..


----------



## wudnhed (Aug 5, 2007)

Scott, If you need another match LOML can join the swap.
LMK[]
BTW, he is under 100 years and pens[]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Aug 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> <br />Hey Scott.. Sorry I did not keep up on the post, but I was one of the first who was interested. My fault for not checking sooner, if you still need someone I can go either way. So if you like I can pair up with penmaker..



Done!  

penmaker &lt;--&gt; Firefyter-emt


----------



## micah (Aug 5, 2007)

How in the world did I miss this post![:0] [V]
Maybe next time then.....


----------



## Ron Mc (Aug 5, 2007)

Scott....I would be more than happy to swap a pen with someone. Just let me know where to send it after I create it.


----------



## jssmith3 (Aug 5, 2007)

I would be happy to make one also if you need it.  Not sure what category I should me in though []


Janet


----------



## 1080Wayne (Aug 6, 2007)

Scott  Would be happy to join in . Totally missed the thread .   Wayne


----------



## Snazzypens (Aug 6, 2007)

Me too. I missed this thread
bye Toni


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Aug 6, 2007)

micah &lt;--&gt; Ron Mc
aussie_chick &lt;--&gt; jssmith3
wudnhed LOML &lt;--&gt; 1080Wayne


----------



## Nolan (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow I also missed this TOO. I guess thats what happens when you work all day then watch your baby in the evening[] I guess I need to quit working so I can have more time on IAP.


----------



## micah (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Scott!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Aug 6, 2007)

<b>Updated: 8/6/2007 10:30ish PM EDT</b>




Here are the results from this thread: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=26319&whichpage=5

We have more "seasoned" turners than we do "newer" turners (which to me is a good thing).

Here are the guidelines:

A = Newer turner
B = Seasoned turner

A & B contact each other via PM and work out what type of pens they are going to swap with each other. A makes a pen and sends it to B.  B makes a pen and sends it to A.  This gives A an opportunity to see a seasoned pen turners pen.  If A requests it, and if B is willing, B gives constructive feed back to A on the pen they receive to help A become an even better pen maker.

Please make sure you take a picture of the pen you create before you send it off to your pen swap partner.  I will create a post your pen swap photo thread.  When the partner receives the pen you post your photo in the thread.

I would like to see all pens arrive at their destination by 30 September.

If for any reason someone does not receive a pen I will do my best to make a pen and send it to you.


Here are the matches:
              Newer &lt;--&gt; Seasoned
       Texatdurango &lt;--&gt; CaptG
           txbatons &lt;--&gt; ashaw
       dalemcginnis &lt;--&gt; Blind Squirrel
               CSue &lt;--&gt; cigarman
            kcordon &lt;--&gt; jtate
            MarkHix &lt;--&gt; doddman70
             PTJeff &lt;--&gt; ken69912001
             pentex &lt;--&gt; clthayer
          barkisini &lt;--&gt; polarbear1
            GaryMGg &lt;--&gt; barrels
            rherrel &lt;--&gt; Verne
     MLKWoodWorking &lt;--&gt; grumps
            ericw95 &lt;--&gt; ozmandus
          d01phn1vr &lt;--&gt; exoticwo
         NancyLaird &lt;--&gt; skiprat
Mrs. MLKWookWorking &lt;--&gt; JohnStout
          carverken &lt;--&gt; mick
            neon007 &lt;--&gt; bud duffy
             edman2 &lt;--&gt; Jim15
              Poppy &lt;--&gt; fiferb
           Narwhale &lt;--&gt; bobskio2003
          EeyorIs21 &lt;--&gt; LEAP
              TBone &lt;--&gt; cutterwoodjoe
         RonSchmitt &lt;--&gt; DocStram
           penmaker &lt;--&gt; Firefyter-emt


           Seasoned &lt;--&gt; Seasoned
          GoodTurns &lt;--&gt; jthompson1995
            wudnhed &lt;--&gt; its_virgil
    Jeff-in-Indiana &lt;--&gt; smoky10
         winpooh498 &lt;--&gt; bburnham

For late additions, you will be matched up with the next available person regardless of turning expierence.

<u>Late Additions:</u>
micah &lt;--&gt; Ron Mc
aussie_chick &lt;--&gt; jssmith3
wudnhed LOML &lt;--&gt; 1080Wayne
n4631x &lt;--&gt; OKLAHOMAN

<b><u>Waiting in the wings for a partner:</b></u>


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 6, 2007)

I'll send a pen to Nolan, as I also missed this and the VOICE told me Nolan needed a swapmate.


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Aug 7, 2007)

I would like to be put in this if there is anyone else.  I have been out of the loop for a while - but cleaned my workbench off the other day and sharpened all the tools.

Bill


----------



## smoky10 (Aug 9, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## PatrickTaylor (Aug 9, 2007)

Scott,

I fall in the newer category and would love to participate, but totally missed this thread. Too bad, because I was excited after reading the original thread. If there's still room and it's not too late I'd still love to do it!  

Thanks for organizing it...

Pat

[]


----------



## Rojo22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Not sure how I missed this, but if you have room in there for one more...I would  be happy to pair up with someone!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Aug 9, 2007)

<b>Updated: 8/9/2007 6:00ish PM EDT</b>




Here are the results from this thread: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=26319&whichpage=5

We have more "seasoned" turners than we do "newer" turners (which to me is a good thing).

Here are the guidelines:

A = Newer turner
B = Seasoned turner

A & B contact each other via PM and work out what type of pens they are going to swap with each other. A makes a pen and sends it to B.  B makes a pen and 

sends it to A.  This gives A an opportunity to see a seasoned pen turners pen.  If A requests it, and if B is willing, B gives constructive feed back to A 

on the pen they receive to help A become an even better pen maker.

Please make sure you take a picture of the pen you create before you send it off to your pen swap partner.  I will create a post your pen swap photo thread. 

 When the partner receives the pen you post your photo in the thread.

I would like to see all pens arrive at their destination by 30 September.

If for any reason someone does not receive a pen I will do my best to make a pen and send it to you.


Here are the matches:
              Newer &lt;--&gt; Seasoned
       Texatdurango &lt;--&gt; CaptG
           txbatons &lt;--&gt; ashaw
       dalemcginnis &lt;--&gt; Blind Squirrel
               CSue &lt;--&gt; cigarman
            kcordon &lt;--&gt; jtate
            MarkHix &lt;--&gt; doddman70
             PTJeff &lt;--&gt; ken69912001
             pentex &lt;--&gt; clthayer
          barkisini &lt;--&gt; polarbear1
            GaryMGg &lt;--&gt; barrels
            rherrel &lt;--&gt; Verne
     MLKWoodWorking &lt;--&gt; grumps
            ericw95 &lt;--&gt; ozmandus
          d01phn1vr &lt;--&gt; exoticwo
         NancyLaird &lt;--&gt; skiprat
Mrs. MLKWookWorking &lt;--&gt; JohnStout
          carverken &lt;--&gt; mick
            neon007 &lt;--&gt; bud duffy
             edman2 &lt;--&gt; Jim15
              Poppy &lt;--&gt; fiferb
           Narwhale &lt;--&gt; bobskio2003
          EeyorIs21 &lt;--&gt; LEAP
              TBone &lt;--&gt; cutterwoodjoe
         RonSchmitt &lt;--&gt; DocStram
           penmaker &lt;--&gt; Firefyter-emt


           Seasoned &lt;--&gt; Seasoned
          GoodTurns &lt;--&gt; jthompson1995
            wudnhed &lt;--&gt; its_virgil
    Jeff-in-Indiana &lt;--&gt; smoky10
         winpooh498 &lt;--&gt; bburnham

For late additions, you will be matched up with the next available person regardless of turning expierence.

<u>Late Additions:</u>
micah &lt;--&gt; Ron Mc
aussie_chick &lt;--&gt; jssmith3
wudnhed LOML &lt;--&gt; 1080Wayne
n4631x &lt;--&gt; OKLAHOMAN
BillATsetelDOTcom &lt;--&gt; PatrickTaylor


<b><u>Waiting in the wings for a partner:</b></u>

Rojo22


----------



## bananajeep (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks like you need another participant.  I am in if you'll have me

Mike (aka bananajeep)[]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Aug 9, 2007)

<b>Updated: 8/9/2007 11:00ish PM EDT</b>

By now most of you should have contacted your partner via PM.  If you have not, or have not heard from your partner, please do so! 

Let me know (either via this thread or via PM) when you send and receive your pens.

Thanks!

---------------------


Here are the results from this thread: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=26319&whichpage=5

We have more "seasoned" turners than we do "newer" turners (which to me is a good thing).

Here are the guidelines:

A = Newer turner
B = Seasoned turner

A & B contact each other via PM and work out what type of pens they are going to swap with each other. A makes a pen and sends it to B.  B makes a pen and 

sends it to A.  This gives A an opportunity to see a seasoned pen turners pen.  If A requests it, and if B is willing, B gives constructive feed back to A 

on the pen they receive to help A become an even better pen maker.

Please make sure you take a picture of the pen you create before you send it off to your pen swap partner.  I will create a post your pen swap photo thread. 

 When the partner receives the pen you post your photo in the thread.

I would like to see all pens arrive at their destination by 30 September.

If for any reason someone does not receive a pen I will do my best to make a pen and send it to you.


Here are the matches:
              Newer &lt;--&gt; Seasoned
       Texatdurango &lt;--&gt; CaptG
           txbatons &lt;--&gt; ashaw
       dalemcginnis &lt;--&gt; Blind Squirrel
               CSue &lt;--&gt; cigarman
            kcordon &lt;--&gt; jtate
            MarkHix &lt;--&gt; doddman70
             PTJeff &lt;--&gt; ken69912001
             pentex &lt;--&gt; clthayer
          barkisini &lt;--&gt; polarbear1
            GaryMGg &lt;--&gt; barrels
            rherrel &lt;--&gt; Verne
     MLKWoodWorking &lt;--&gt; grumps
            ericw95 &lt;--&gt; ozmandus
          d01phn1vr &lt;--&gt; exoticwo
         NancyLaird &lt;--&gt; skiprat
Mrs. MLKWookWorking &lt;--&gt; JohnStout
          carverken &lt;--&gt; mick
            neon007 &lt;--&gt; bud duffy
             edman2 &lt;--&gt; Jim15
              Poppy &lt;--&gt; fiferb
           Narwhale &lt;--&gt; bobskio2003
          EeyorIs21 &lt;--&gt; LEAP
              TBone &lt;--&gt; cutterwoodjoe
         RonSchmitt &lt;--&gt; DocStram
           penmaker &lt;--&gt; Firefyter-emt


           Seasoned &lt;--&gt; Seasoned
          GoodTurns &lt;--&gt; jthompson1995
            wudnhed &lt;--&gt; its_virgil
    Jeff-in-Indiana &lt;--&gt; smoky10
         winpooh498 &lt;--&gt; bburnham

For late additions, you will be matched up with the next available person regardless of turning expierence.

<u>Late Additions:</u>
micah &lt;--&gt; Ron Mc
aussie_chick &lt;--&gt; jssmith3
wudnhed LOML &lt;--&gt; 1080Wayne
n4631x &lt;--&gt; OKLAHOMAN
BillATsetelDOTcom &lt;--&gt; PatrickTaylor
Rojo22 &lt;--&gt; bananajeep


<b><u>Waiting in the wings for a partner:</b></u>


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Aug 15, 2007)

<b>Updated: 8/15/2007 11:00ish PM EDT</b>
I have received PMs telling me people have begun receiving their pens! Please use this thread:  http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=27037 to show us your pens![]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Aug 19, 2007)

As you all start sending and receiving your pens, please post a note in here so I can keep track.  Thanks!


----------



## dalemcginnis (Aug 19, 2007)

pen sent 8/14


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 20, 2007)

Mine was sent out Friday and I have recieved mine in the mail eariler in the week.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Aug 20, 2007)

Updated: 8/20/2007 9:30ish PM EDT

As people send and receive pens (and post here so we all know it!) I will keep the list up to date.

Legend: 
_italics = pen sent_
<b>bold = pen received</b>
<u><b>_ bold + italics + underline = pen sent and received by both parties in the swap_</b></u>

Also, if you have not been in contact with your pen swap partner, _please make contact now!_

Here are the matches:
Newer &lt;--&gt; Seasoned
<u>_<b>Texatdurango &lt;--&gt; CaptG_</b></u>
txbatons &lt;--&gt; ashaw
_dalemcginnis_ &lt;--&gt; <b>Blind Squirrel</b>
CSue &lt;--&gt; cigarman
kcordon &lt;--&gt; jtate
MarkHix &lt;--&gt; doddman70
PTJeff &lt;--&gt; ken69912001
pentex &lt;--&gt; clthayer
barkisini &lt;--&gt; polarbear1
GaryMGg &lt;--&gt; barrels
rherrel &lt;--&gt; Verne
MLKWoodWorking &lt;--&gt; grumps
ericw95 &lt;--&gt; ozmandus
d01phn1vr &lt;--&gt; exoticwo
<b>NancyLaird</b> &lt;--&gt; _skiprat_
Mrs. MLKWookWorking &lt;--&gt; JohnStout
carverken &lt;--&gt; mick
neon007 &lt;--&gt; bud duffy
edman2 &lt;--&gt; Jim15
Poppy &lt;--&gt; fiferb
Narwhale &lt;--&gt; bobskio2003
EeyorIs21 &lt;--&gt; LEAP
TBone &lt;--&gt; cutterwoodjoe
RonSchmitt &lt;--&gt; DocStram
<u><b>_penmaker &lt;--&gt; Firefyter-emt</b>_</u>


Seasoned &lt;--&gt; Seasoned
GoodTurns &lt;--&gt; jthompson1995
wudnhed &lt;--&gt; its_virgil
Jeff-in-Indiana &lt;--&gt; smoky10
winpooh498 &lt;--&gt; bburnham

Late Additions:
micah &lt;--&gt; Ron Mc
aussie_chick &lt;--&gt; jssmith3
wudnhed LOML &lt;--&gt; 1080Wayne
n4631x &lt;--&gt; OKLAHOMAN
BillATsetelDOTcom &lt;--&gt; PatrickTaylor
Rojo22 &lt;--&gt; bananajeep


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Aug 20, 2007)

Dale, I received a very nice pen from you sir!!!  _Thank you!_  If you took a picture, please post it in the SYOP pen swap thread.  If you did not take a pic, let me know, I will take one and post it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 20, 2007)

Sent to Nolan last thursday the 16th.


----------



## bud duffy (Aug 20, 2007)

Recieved my pen from Keith (neon007) friday his went in the mail this morning priority mail.


----------



## NancyLaird (Aug 21, 2007)

Steven (skiprat) got his pen today--says he loves it!!  Pics on the picture thread.

Nancy


----------



## Nolan (Aug 21, 2007)

Sent Roy's yesterday


----------



## pentex (Aug 22, 2007)

I received my pen today from clthayer and it is oustanding. It is the nicest fountain pen I have ever seen. Thanks Christian. He slso sent me some wood pen blanks. What a guy. I sent him my pen last week and he received it as well. No pictures as I haven't mastered that yet.


----------



## wayneis (Aug 22, 2007)

If its not too late I would like to get in on the Pen Swap.  I have a little experence in pen turning.  If you have someone to match me up with please send me an email.

Wayne


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Aug 22, 2007)

Dale, 

Be on the lookout. I sent the pen and a few "extras" today at lunch.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 22, 2007)

Recived from Nolan today. One of the nices Serrias and would you guess dressed in the  most outstanding two-tone amboyna burl you've ever seen. Hopefully he took a photo before shipping to me or you going to have to see my attempt of photography[].


----------



## Ron Mc (Aug 22, 2007)

Micah,
I received my pen today. Fantastic job on the pen and the finish is perfect! It is now resting in it's place with pens created by what I would consider some of the best in the world!
Thank-You so very much.
My schedule lately has been overwhelming so please understand that I may be running a little late on yours.
When I decide to participate in a swap I only want to create a unique pen for the recipient so that they will have a one of a kind McKinney Pen in their collection. 
Hang in there buddy what is now resting on paper will be created in wood shortly.

Again...Thank-You!

Did you get pictures or do you want me to take some?


----------



## skiprat (Aug 22, 2007)

Scott, Nancy and I both have our pens, I just forgot to let you know.
But I have posted on the other thread.

PS thanks for doing this, it was nerve wracking but fun[]


----------



## Nolan (Aug 23, 2007)

Lust got the nicest cactus pen from Roy (OKLAHOMAN) I will try to do it justice and photo it and post in the SOYP. Thanks again Roy


----------



## dalemcginnis (Aug 24, 2007)

Scott:

Received your pen today.  Looks great, love the extras also. Thank you.[][][][][8D]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Aug 24, 2007)

Updated: 8/24/2007 8:30ish PM EDT

Reminder: I would like to see all pens _<b>arrive_</b> at their destination by 30 September.  Keep the posts coming!!

Legend: 
italics = pen sent
bold = pen received
bold + italics + underline = pen sent and received by both parties in the swap

Also, if you have not been in contact with your pen swap partner, please make contact now!

Here are the matches:
Newer &lt;--&gt; Seasoned

_<b><u>Texatdurango &lt;--&gt; CaptG_</b></u>
txbatons &lt;--&gt; ashaw
_<b><u>dalemcginnis &lt;--&gt; Blind Squirrel_</b></u>
CSue &lt;--&gt; cigarman
kcordon &lt;--&gt; jtate
MarkHix &lt;--&gt; doddman70
PTJeff &lt;--&gt; ken69912001
_<b><u>pentex &lt;--&gt; clthayer_</b></u>
barkisini &lt;--&gt; polarbear1
GaryMGg &lt;--&gt; barrels
rherrel &lt;--&gt; Verne
MLKWoodWorking &lt;--&gt; grumps
ericw95 &lt;--&gt; ozmandus
d01phn1vr &lt;--&gt; exoticwo
_<b><u>NancyLaird &lt;--&gt; skiprat_</b></u>
Mrs. MLKWookWorking &lt;--&gt; JohnStout
carverken &lt;--&gt; mick
_neon007_ &lt;--&gt; _<b>bud duffy</b>_
edman2 &lt;--&gt; Jim15
Poppy &lt;--&gt; fiferb
Narwhale &lt;--&gt; bobskio2003
EeyorIs21 &lt;--&gt; LEAP
TBone &lt;--&gt; cutterwoodjoe
RonSchmitt &lt;--&gt; DocStram
_<b><u>penmaker &lt;--&gt; Firefyter-emt_</b></u>


Seasoned &lt;--&gt; Seasoned
GoodTurns &lt;--&gt; jthompson1995
wudnhed &lt;--&gt; its_virgil
Jeff-in-Indiana &lt;--&gt; smoky10
winpooh498 &lt;--&gt; bburnham

Late Additions:
_micah_ &lt;--&gt; <b>Ron Mc</b>
aussie_chick &lt;--&gt; jssmith3
wudnhed LOML &lt;--&gt; 1080Wayne
<b><u>_n4631x &lt;--&gt; OKLAHOMAN_</b></u>
BillATsetelDOTcom &lt;--&gt; PatrickTaylor
Rojo22 &lt;--&gt; bananajeep


----------



## barkisini (Aug 28, 2007)

Sent pen today via prioity mail to polarbear1. Thanks for coordinating this, I think it's a great idea and a fantastic learning opportunity.

John B.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 28, 2007)

Scott,
I sent my pen to Eric (barrels) Monday and he's sending his to me.


----------



## barrels (Aug 29, 2007)

Gary,

Just confiming I shipped ...you will se it tommorow.....  {:-&gt;

have a great day

Eric


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 30, 2007)

Scott,
Here is another update:
MLKWoodWorking &lt;--&gt; Grumps
Pen received from Grumps - Pen shipped to grumps today

Mrs. MLKWoodWorking &lt;--&gt; JohnStout
Pen shipped to John today.


----------



## barrels (Aug 30, 2007)

Scott,

Update... I received my pen from Gary MGg today and it is a real beaut.  Gary really out did me on this one I should probably send him a second pen it was so nice.  THANK YOU gary.. I will post a picture of the pen I shipped to gary after he indicated that he received it. 

Eric


----------



## smoky10 (Aug 30, 2007)

Mailed my pen to "Jeff-in-Indiana" yesterday. I hope you like it Jeff.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 30, 2007)

Eric,
I got home late tonight to find notice at the Post Office of a package from you.
I should pick it up in the morning. Sounds like you're pleased with the pen I made for you. Your very welcome, enjoy using it. It was fun to make. 
I'll post my pics of your pen. Feel free to post your photos too.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Sep 1, 2007)

Updated: 9/1/2007 8:30ish AM EDT

Reminder: I would like to see all pens _<b>arrive_</b> at their destination by 30 September.  Keep the posts coming!!

For my updates I am reviewing this thread and the Post Your Pen Swap Photos HERE thread.  If you are not posting in one of these two threads you are not getting credit for your work!  Also, I don't want to have to make and send an additional 30 pens so please, if you have not been in contact with your pen swap partner, make contact (and their pen) now!

Legend: 
italics = pen sent
bold = pen received



Here are the matches:
Newer &lt;--&gt; Seasoned

_CSue_ &lt;--&gt; <b>cigarman</b>
kcordon &lt;--&gt; jtate
MarkHix &lt;--&gt; doddman70
PTJeff &lt;--&gt; ken69912001
_barkisini_ &lt;--&gt; polarbear1
rherrel &lt;--&gt; Verne
_MLKWoodWorking_ &lt;--&gt; grumps
ericw95 &lt;--&gt; ozmandus
_Mrs. MLKWookWorking_ &lt;--&gt; JohnStout
carverken &lt;--&gt; mick
edman2 &lt;--&gt; Jim15
Poppy &lt;--&gt; fiferb
Narwhale &lt;--&gt; bobskio2003
EeyorIs21 &lt;--&gt; LEAP
TBone &lt;--&gt; cutterwoodjoe
RonSchmitt &lt;--&gt; DocStram


Seasoned &lt;--&gt; Seasoned
GoodTurns &lt;--&gt; jthompson1995
wudnhed &lt;--&gt; its_virgil
Jeff-in-Indiana &lt;--&gt; _smoky10_
winpooh498 &lt;--&gt; bburnham

Late Additions:
_micah_ &lt;--&gt; <b>Ron Mc</b>
aussie_chick &lt;--&gt; jssmith3
wudnhed LOML &lt;--&gt; 1080Wayne
BillATsetelDOTcom &lt;--&gt; PatrickTaylor
Rojo22 &lt;--&gt; bananajeep

_<b><u>Swap Complete:

Texatdurango &lt;--&gt; CaptG
dalemcginnis &lt;--&gt; Blind Squirrel
NancyLaird &lt;--&gt; skiprat
penmaker &lt;--&gt; Firefyter-emt
n4631x &lt;--&gt; OKLAHOMAN
pentex &lt;--&gt; clthayer
GaryMGg &lt;--&gt; barrels
neon007 &lt;--&gt; bud duffy
d01phn1vr &lt;--&gt; exoticwo
txbatons &lt;--&gt; ashaw

</b>_</u>


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Sep 7, 2007)

Updated: 9/7/2007 8:00ish PM EDT

For my updates I am reviewing this thread and the Post Your Pen Swap Photos HERE thread.  If you are not posting in one of these two threads you are not 

getting credit for your work!  Also, I don't want to have to make and send an additional 30 pens so _please_, if you have not been in contact with your pen swap partner, <b>make contact</b> (and their pen) now! For the people that I do not have any knowledge of as having made contact, I am going to start sending out PM's to see what the hold up is.

Legend: 
italics = pen sent
bold = pen received



Here are the matches:
Newer &lt;--&gt; Seasoned

kcordon &lt;--&gt; jtate
MarkHix &lt;--&gt; doddman70
PTJeff &lt;--&gt; ken69912001
_barkisini_ &lt;--&gt; polarbear1
rherrel &lt;--&gt; Verne
ericw95 &lt;--&gt; ozmandus
_Mrs. MLKWookWorking_ &lt;--&gt; <b>JohnStout</b>
carverken &lt;--&gt; mick
edman2 &lt;--&gt; Jim15
Poppy &lt;--&gt; fiferb
Narwhale &lt;--&gt; bobskio2003
EeyorIs21 &lt;--&gt; LEAP
TBone &lt;--&gt; cutterwoodjoe
RonSchmitt &lt;--&gt; DocStram


Seasoned &lt;--&gt; Seasoned
GoodTurns &lt;--&gt; jthompson1995
wudnhed &lt;--&gt; its_virgil
Jeff-in-Indiana &lt;--&gt; _smoky10_
winpooh498 &lt;--&gt; bburnham

Late Additions:
_micah_ &lt;--&gt; <b>Ron Mc</b>
aussie_chick &lt;--&gt; jssmith3
wudnhed LOML &lt;--&gt; 1080Wayne
BillATsetelDOTcom &lt;--&gt; PatrickTaylor
Rojo22 &lt;--&gt; bananajeep

_<b><u>Swap Complete:

Texatdurango &lt;--&gt; CaptG
dalemcginnis &lt;--&gt; Blind Squirrel
NancyLaird &lt;--&gt; skiprat
penmaker &lt;--&gt; Firefyter-emt
n4631x &lt;--&gt; OKLAHOMAN
pentex &lt;--&gt; clthayer
GaryMGg &lt;--&gt; barrels
neon007 &lt;--&gt; bud duffy
d01phn1vr &lt;--&gt; exoticwo
txbatons &lt;--&gt; ashaw
MLKWoodWorking &lt;--&gt; grumps
CSue &lt;--&gt; cigarman

</b>_</u>


Reminder: I would like to see all pens <u>_<b>arrive_</b></u> at their destination by 30 September.  The end of the month will come up quick!  Keep the posts coming!!

Also, I am going to bump this thread every day or so to keep it near the top.


----------



## Ron Mc (Sep 7, 2007)

The pen I created for Micah shipped today. We have had constant communication.


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Sep 8, 2007)

I am shipping the pen I made for T-bone out today, and we have been in contact throughout also. We were both a little busy but we're on track []


----------



## jthompson1995 (Sep 8, 2007)

John (Goodturns) and I swapped our pens today at bubbasville east.  I'll post photos of the pens soon.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Sep 9, 2007)

Updated: 9/9/2007 8:00ish PM EDT

For my updates I am reviewing this thread and the Post Your Pen Swap Photos HERE thread.  If you are not posting in one of these two threads you are not 

getting credit for your work!  Also, I don't want to have to make and send an additional 30 pens so _please_, if you have not been in contact with your 

pen swap partner, <b>make contact</b> (and their pen) now! For the people that I do not have any knowledge of as having made contact, I am going to start 

sending out PM's to see what the hold up is.

Legend: 
italics = pen sent
bold = pen received



Here are the matches:
Newer &lt;--&gt; Seasoned

kcordon &lt;--&gt; jtate
MarkHix &lt;--&gt; doddman70
PTJeff &lt;--&gt; ken69912001
_barkisini_ &lt;--&gt; polarbear1
rherrel &lt;--&gt; Verne
ericw95 &lt;--&gt; ozmandus
_Mrs. MLKWookWorking_ &lt;--&gt; <b>JohnStout</b>
carverken &lt;--&gt; mick
edman2 &lt;--&gt; Jim15
Poppy &lt;--&gt; fiferb
Narwhale &lt;--&gt; bobskio2003
EeyorIs21 &lt;--&gt; LEAP
TBone &lt;--&gt; _cutterwoodjoe_
RonSchmitt &lt;--&gt; DocStram


Seasoned &lt;--&gt; Seasoned

wudnhed &lt;--&gt; its_virgil
Jeff-in-Indiana &lt;--&gt; _smoky10_
winpooh498 &lt;--&gt; bburnham

Late Additions:
_micah_ &lt;--&gt; <b>_Ron Mc_</b>
aussie_chick &lt;--&gt; jssmith3
wudnhed LOML &lt;--&gt; 1080Wayne
BillATsetelDOTcom &lt;--&gt; PatrickTaylor
Rojo22 &lt;--&gt; bananajeep

_<b><u>Swap Complete:

Texatdurango &lt;--&gt; CaptG
Texatdurango &lt;--&gt; Wayenis
dalemcginnis &lt;--&gt; Blind Squirrel
NancyLaird &lt;--&gt; skiprat
penmaker &lt;--&gt; Firefyter-emt
n4631x &lt;--&gt; OKLAHOMAN
pentex &lt;--&gt; clthayer
GaryMGg &lt;--&gt; barrels
neon007 &lt;--&gt; bud duffy
d01phn1vr &lt;--&gt; exoticwo
txbatons &lt;--&gt; ashaw
MLKWoodWorking &lt;--&gt; grumps
CSue &lt;--&gt; cigarman
GoodTurns &lt;--&gt; jthompson1995

</b>_</u>


Reminder: I would like to see all pens <u>_<b>arrive_</b></u> at their destination by 30 September.  The end of the month will come up quick!  Keep the 

posts coming!!

Also, I am going to bump this thread every day or so to keep it near the top.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Sep 11, 2007)

Updated: 9/11/2007 9:00ish PM EDT

For my updates I am reviewing this thread and the Post Your Pen Swap Photos HERE thread.  If you are not posting in one of these two threads you are not 

getting credit for your work!  Also, I don't want to have to make and send an additional 30 pens so _please_, if you have not been in contact with your 

pen swap partner, <b>make contact</b> (and their pen) now! For the people that I do not have any knowledge of as having made contact, I have started  

sending out PM's to see what the hold up is.

Legend: 
italics = pen sent
bold = pen received



Here are the matches:
Newer &lt;--&gt; Seasoned

kcordon &lt;--&gt; jtate
MarkHix &lt;--&gt; doddman70
PTJeff &lt;--&gt; ken69912001
_barkisini_ &lt;--&gt; polarbear1
rherrel &lt;--&gt; Verne
ericw95 &lt;--&gt; ozmandus
_Mrs. MLKWookWorking_ &lt;--&gt; <b>JohnStout</b>
carverken &lt;--&gt; mick
Poppy &lt;--&gt; fiferb
Narwhale &lt;--&gt; bobskio2003
<b>EeyorIs21</b> &lt;--&gt; _LEAP_
TBone &lt;--&gt; _cutterwoodjoe_
RonSchmitt &lt;--&gt; DocStram


Seasoned &lt;--&gt; Seasoned

wudnhed &lt;--&gt; its_virgil
Jeff-in-Indiana &lt;--&gt; _smoky10_
winpooh498 &lt;--&gt; bburnham

Late Additions:
_micah_ &lt;--&gt; <b>_Ron Mc_</b>
aussie_chick &lt;--&gt; jssmith3
wudnhed LOML &lt;--&gt; 1080Wayne
BillATsetelDOTcom &lt;--&gt; PatrickTaylor
Rojo22 &lt;--&gt; bananajeep

_<b><u>Swap Complete:

Texatdurango &lt;--&gt; CaptG
Texatdurango &lt;--&gt; Wayenis
dalemcginnis &lt;--&gt; Blind Squirrel
NancyLaird &lt;--&gt; skiprat
penmaker &lt;--&gt; Firefyter-emt
n4631x &lt;--&gt; OKLAHOMAN
pentex &lt;--&gt; clthayer
GaryMGg &lt;--&gt; barrels
neon007 &lt;--&gt; bud duffy
d01phn1vr &lt;--&gt; exoticwo
txbatons &lt;--&gt; ashaw
MLKWoodWorking &lt;--&gt; grumps
CSue &lt;--&gt; cigarman
GoodTurns &lt;--&gt; jthompson1995
edman2 &lt;--&gt; Jim15

</b>_</u>


Reminder: I would like to see all pens <u>_<b>arrive_</b></u> at their destination by 30 September.  The end of the month will come up quick!  Keep the 

posts coming!!

Also, I am going to bump this thread every day or so to keep it near the top.


----------



## Snazzypens (Sep 12, 2007)

My Pen goes out in the morning. It will be mailed to JsSmith3
bye Toni


----------



## fiferb (Sep 12, 2007)

I received a nice segmented pen from Poppy today. [] I will get his in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## barkisini (Sep 13, 2007)

Received pens today from Rick (polarbear1), who will be posting pics in a few days. Our pen swap is now complete. Thanks Rick, the pens are great!!!!

John B.


----------



## Daddy1 (Sep 14, 2007)

I am so jealous.  How did I miss this!!!!!The next one count me in.  I can't wait to see pix.  Sounds like a GREAT time&gt;


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Sep 14, 2007)

Updated: 9/14/2007 9:00ish PM EDT

For my updates I am reviewing this thread and the Post Your Pen Swap Photos HERE thread.  If you are not posting in one of these two threads you are not 

getting credit for your work!  I have sent out PM's and have received many replies.  Again, _please_ post in this thread when you send out and receive 

your pens.  It makes it much easier for me to track. <b>Thanks</b>

Legend: 
italics = pen sent
bold = pen received



Here are the matches:
Newer &lt;--&gt; Seasoned

_kcordon_ &lt;--&gt; <b>jtate</b>
_MarkHix_ &lt;--&gt; doddman70
PTJeff &lt;--&gt; ken69912001
_rherrel_ &lt;--&gt; <b>Verne</b>
ericw95 &lt;--&gt; ozmandus
_Mrs. MLKWookWorking_ &lt;--&gt; <b>JohnStout</b>
carverken &lt;--&gt; mick
_Poppy_ &lt;--&gt; <b>fiferb</b>
_Narwhale_ &lt;--&gt; bobskio2003
<b>EeyorIs21</b> &lt;--&gt; _LEAP_
TBone &lt;--&gt; _cutterwoodjoe_
RonSchmitt &lt;--&gt; DocStram


Seasoned &lt;--&gt; Seasoned

1080Wayne &lt;--&gt; its_virgil
Jeff-in-Indiana &lt;--&gt; _smoky10_
winpooh498 &lt;--&gt; bburnham

Late Additions:
_micah_ &lt;--&gt; <b>_Ron Mc_</b>
_aussie_chick_ &lt;--&gt; jssmith3
BillATsetelDOTcom &lt;--&gt; _PatrickTaylor_
Rojo22 &lt;--&gt; bananajeep

_<b><u>Swap Complete:

Texatdurango &lt;--&gt; CaptG
Texatdurango &lt;--&gt; Wayenis
dalemcginnis &lt;--&gt; Blind Squirrel
NancyLaird &lt;--&gt; skiprat
penmaker &lt;--&gt; Firefyter-emt
n4631x &lt;--&gt; OKLAHOMAN
pentex &lt;--&gt; clthayer
GaryMGg &lt;--&gt; barrels
neon007 &lt;--&gt; bud duffy
d01phn1vr &lt;--&gt; exoticwo
txbatons &lt;--&gt; ashaw
MLKWoodWorking &lt;--&gt; grumps
CSue &lt;--&gt; cigarman
GoodTurns &lt;--&gt; jthompson1995
edman2 &lt;--&gt; Jim15
barkisini &lt;--&gt; polarbear1


</b>_</u>


Reminder: I would like to see all pens <u>_<b>arrive_</b></u> at their destination by 30 September.  The end of the month will come up quick!  Keep the 

posts coming!!

Also, I am going to bump this thread every day or so to keep it near the top.


----------



## polarbear1 (Sep 15, 2007)

John, I can not figure out how to post the pictures, I took pictures, just can't post them?


----------



## JohnStout (Sep 16, 2007)

I shipped mine to Linda (Mrs Mlkwoodworking ) last week and recieved an e-mail that they had recieved it.


----------



## Snazzypens (Sep 19, 2007)

[][][]I received the most gorgeous pen from JSSMITH3 I beleive she has a top photo of it for me. []


----------



## Verne (Sep 19, 2007)

I recieved a beautiful hybrid pen from Rick (rherrell) a couple weeks ago and put his in the mail yesterday (9-18-07)
Vern


----------



## ken69912001 (Sep 19, 2007)

PTJeff has my pen now and his should be to me today or tomorrow. Will post the pics soon.


----------



## Narwhale (Sep 19, 2007)

Blind Squirrel,
Bob Ireland and I (Narwhale) have exchanged pens, both received by the other.
The pictures are posted in the other thread.
Thank you for your help.
Rich s.


----------



## ken69912001 (Sep 19, 2007)

Scott i just posted both pens for the swap. The pens are from PTJeff to ken69912001. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Verne (Sep 20, 2007)

To Scott and all participants,
I hesitated to start this but after seeing all the really great pens swapped I feel a need to share my thots. My swap partner was Rick Herrell. Me the experienced and he the rookie. Boy, what an eye-opener. Rick sent me a beautiful hybrid pen which I will cherish and endeavor to get a picture posted, and I sent him a couple, well, rather mundane pens. What this has done in my shop was to make me take a serious look at where I am in my Pen Turning career. It seems to me that I have become rather caught in a rut. My pens are pretty darn good, but, they certainly lack what at first was an artistic flair in my turning. A lack of going outside the box. A lack of ingenuitey. I am somewhat ashamed of the cookie cutter pens I have been constructing and if nothing else, this swap has opened my eyes toward actually creating some art in my pens. IMHO Rick was certainly the more experience turner in this case and I apologize to him for my lack of creativity in the pens I sent him. So my friends, this has been what I hope is an experience, and a kick in my butt, and maybe yours, to get outta the rut and into some real penturning. Thanks to all that participated and especially to Rick for opening my eyes. And, ah yes, thanks to Scott for organizing the swap.
Vern


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Sep 20, 2007)

Updated: 9/20/2007 5:30ish PM EDT

For my updates I am reviewing this thread and the Post Your Pen Swap Photos HERE thread.  If you are not posting in one of these two threads you are not getting credit for your work!  I will be sending out another round of PM's this weekend.  Again, _please_ post in this thread when you send out and receive your pens.  It makes it much easier for me to track. <b>Thanks</b>

Legend: 
italics = pen sent
bold = pen received



Here are the matches:
Newer &lt;--&gt; Seasoned

_kcordon_ &lt;--&gt; <b>jtate</b>
_MarkHix_ &lt;--&gt; doddman70
ericw95 &lt;--&gt; ozmandus
carverken &lt;--&gt; mick
_Poppy_ &lt;--&gt; <b>fiferb</b>
<b>EeyorIs21</b> &lt;--&gt; _LEAP_
TBone &lt;--&gt; _cutterwoodjoe_
RonSchmitt &lt;--&gt; DocStram


Seasoned &lt;--&gt; Seasoned

1080Wayne &lt;--&gt; its_virgil
Jeff-in-Indiana &lt;--&gt; _smoky10_
winpooh498 &lt;--&gt; bburnham

Late Additions:
<b>_aussie_chick_</b> &lt;--&gt; _jssmith3_
BillATsetelDOTcom &lt;--&gt; _PatrickTaylor_
Rojo22 &lt;--&gt; bananajeep

_<b><u>Swap Complete:

Texatdurango &lt;--&gt; CaptG
Texatdurango &lt;--&gt; Wayenis
dalemcginnis &lt;--&gt; Blind Squirrel
NancyLaird &lt;--&gt; skiprat
penmaker &lt;--&gt; Firefyter-emt
n4631x &lt;--&gt; OKLAHOMAN
pentex &lt;--&gt; clthayer
GaryMGg &lt;--&gt; barrels
neon007 &lt;--&gt; bud duffy
d01phn1vr &lt;--&gt; exoticwo
txbatons &lt;--&gt; ashaw
MLKWoodWorking &lt;--&gt; grumps
CSue &lt;--&gt; cigarman
GoodTurns &lt;--&gt; jthompson1995
edman2 &lt;--&gt; Jim15
barkisini &lt;--&gt; polarbear1
micah &lt;--&gt; Ron Mc
Mrs. MLKWookWorking &lt;--&gt; JohnStout
Narwhale &lt;--&gt; bobskio2003
PTJeff &lt;--&gt; ken69912001
rherrel &lt;--&gt; Verne


</b>_</u>


Reminder: I would like to see all pens <u>_<b>arrive_</b></u> at their destination by 30 September.  The end of the month is coming up quick!  Keep the posts coming!!


----------



## Poppy (Sep 20, 2007)

I recieved a beautiful Celtic Knot pen from fiferb today (9-20-07). Thanks Bruce,[] and also Scott for heading this up it was fun.[]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Sep 26, 2007)

Updated: 9/26/2007 4:30ish PM EDT


Less than a week before I would like to wind this down!!  If your name does not appear below "Swap Complete:"  please post a progress update in this thread.

For my updates I am reviewing this thread and the Post Your Pen Swap Photos HERE thread.  If you are not posting in one of these two threads you are not getting credit for your work!  I will be sending out another round of PM's this weekend.  Again, _please_ post in this thread when you send out and receive your pens.  It makes it much easier for me to track. <b>Thanks</b>

Legend: 
italics = pen sent
bold = pen received



Here are the matches:

ericw95 &lt;--&gt; ozmandus
carverken &lt;--&gt; mick
RonSchmitt &lt;--&gt; DocStram
Rojo22 &lt;--&gt; bananajeep
winpooh498 &lt;--&gt; bburnham

_kcordon_ &lt;--&gt; <b>jtate</b>
_MarkHix_ &lt;--&gt; doddman70
<b>EeyorIs21</b> &lt;--&gt; _LEAP_
TBone &lt;--&gt; _cutterwoodjoe_
1080Wayne &lt;--&gt; its_virgil
Jeff-in-Indiana &lt;--&gt; _smoky10_
BillATsetelDOTcom &lt;--&gt; _PatrickTaylor_

_<b><u>Swap Complete:

Texatdurango &lt;--&gt; CaptG
Texatdurango &lt;--&gt; Wayenis
dalemcginnis &lt;--&gt; Blind Squirrel
NancyLaird &lt;--&gt; skiprat
penmaker &lt;--&gt; Firefyter-emt
n4631x &lt;--&gt; OKLAHOMAN
pentex &lt;--&gt; clthayer
GaryMGg &lt;--&gt; barrels
neon007 &lt;--&gt; bud duffy
d01phn1vr &lt;--&gt; exoticwo
txbatons &lt;--&gt; ashaw
MLKWoodWorking &lt;--&gt; grumps
CSue &lt;--&gt; cigarman
GoodTurns &lt;--&gt; jthompson1995
edman2 &lt;--&gt; Jim15
barkisini &lt;--&gt; polarbear1
micah &lt;--&gt; Ron Mc
Mrs. MLKWookWorking &lt;--&gt; JohnStout
Narwhale &lt;--&gt; bobskio2003
PTJeff &lt;--&gt; ken69912001
rherrel &lt;--&gt; Verne
Poppy &lt;--&gt; fiferb
aussie_chick &lt;--&gt; jssmith3


</b>_</u>


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 1, 2007)

Updated: 10/01/2007 7:30ish PM EDT


<b>It is now 1 October!!</b>  If your name does not appear below "Swap Complete:"  _<b>Please_</b> post a progress update in this thread.

For my updates I am reviewing this thread and the Post Your Pen Swap Photos HERE thread.  If you are not posting in one of these two threads you are not 

getting credit for your work!  Again, _please_ post in this thread when you send out and receive your pens.  It makes it much easier for me to track. 

<b>Thanks</b>

Legend: 
italics = pen sent
bold = pen received



Here are the matches:

carverken &lt;--&gt; mick
RonSchmitt &lt;--&gt; DocStram
Rojo22 &lt;--&gt; bananajeep
1080Wayne &lt;--&gt; its_virgil

Jeff-in-Indiana &lt;--&gt; _smoky10_
BillATsetelDOTcom &lt;--&gt; _PatrickTaylor_

_winpooh498_ &lt;--&gt; bburnham
_kcordon_ &lt;--&gt; <b>jtate</b>
_MarkHix_ &lt;--&gt; doddman70
<b>EeyorIs21</b> &lt;--&gt; _LEAP_
<b>TBone</b> &lt;--&gt; _cutterwoodjoe_

_<b><u>Swap Complete:

Texatdurango &lt;--&gt; CaptG
Texatdurango &lt;--&gt; Wayenis
dalemcginnis &lt;--&gt; Blind Squirrel
NancyLaird &lt;--&gt; skiprat
penmaker &lt;--&gt; Firefyter-emt
n4631x &lt;--&gt; OKLAHOMAN
pentex &lt;--&gt; clthayer
GaryMGg &lt;--&gt; barrels
neon007 &lt;--&gt; bud duffy
d01phn1vr &lt;--&gt; exoticwo
txbatons &lt;--&gt; ashaw
MLKWoodWorking &lt;--&gt; grumps
CSue &lt;--&gt; cigarman
GoodTurns &lt;--&gt; jthompson1995
edman2 &lt;--&gt; Jim15
barkisini &lt;--&gt; polarbear1
micah &lt;--&gt; Ron Mc
Mrs. MLKWookWorking &lt;--&gt; JohnStout
Narwhale &lt;--&gt; bobskio2003
PTJeff &lt;--&gt; ken69912001
rherrel &lt;--&gt; Verne
Poppy &lt;--&gt; fiferb
aussie_chick &lt;--&gt; jssmith3
ericw95 &lt;--&gt; ozmandus


</b>_</u>


----------



## mick (Oct 1, 2007)

Carverken and I have completed our swap and will post pictures soon!


----------



## MarkHix (Oct 1, 2007)

Dodmann and I have completed our swap.  We will get photos up soon.


----------



## smoky10 (Oct 1, 2007)

I shipped my pen to Jeff-in-Indiana and received an e-mail that he received it.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 1, 2007)

My pen to 1080Wayne was shipped on the 27th but is going to Canada so it will take a few days. I'll post a picture when wayne acknowledges it has arrived.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## RonSchmitt (Oct 2, 2007)

I sent Al's pen last Monday, Sep 24th.


----------



## DocStram (Oct 2, 2007)

Got the pen!  Very nicely done .... especially for an "under-100 guy"!! 

Ron ... your pen will be sent out tomorrow morning. PM coming also.

[]


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Oct 2, 2007)

I have received my pen from  smoky10  and will ship his pen tomorrow or Thursday ... 
I will post pics of both pens this morning ..


----------



## bananajeep (Oct 2, 2007)

Rojo22 has received his pen. He got it last night.

Mike (bananajeep)


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 2, 2007)

Updated: 10/02/2007 4:40ish PM EDT


<b>It is now 2 October!!</b>  If your name does not appear below "Swap Complete:"   and you have NOT provided an update to this thread within the last 3 days _<b>please_</b> post a progress update in this thread!!  

For my updates I am reviewing this thread and the Post Your Pen Swap Photos HERE thread.  If you are not posting in one of these two threads you are not
getting credit for your work!  Again, _please_ post in this thread when you send out and receive your pens.  It makes it much easier for me to track. 

<b>Thanks</b>

Legend: 
italics = pen sent
bold = pen received



Here are the matches:

BillATsetelDOTcom &lt;--&gt; _PatrickTaylor_
1080Wayne &lt;--&gt; _its_virgil_
_winpooh498_ &lt;--&gt; bburnham

_RonSchmitt_ &lt;--&gt; <b>DocStram</b>
<b>Rojo22</b> &lt;--&gt; _bananajeep_
_kcordon_ &lt;--&gt; <b>jtate</b>
<b>EeyorIs21</b> &lt;--&gt; _LEAP_
<b>TBone</b> &lt;--&gt; _cutterwoodjoe_



_<b><u>Swap Complete:

Texatdurango &lt;--&gt; CaptG
Texatdurango &lt;--&gt; Wayenis
dalemcginnis &lt;--&gt; Blind Squirrel
NancyLaird &lt;--&gt; skiprat
penmaker &lt;--&gt; Firefyter-emt
n4631x &lt;--&gt; OKLAHOMAN
pentex &lt;--&gt; clthayer
GaryMGg &lt;--&gt; barrels
neon007 &lt;--&gt; bud duffy
d01phn1vr &lt;--&gt; exoticwo
txbatons &lt;--&gt; ashaw
MLKWoodWorking &lt;--&gt; grumps
CSue &lt;--&gt; cigarman
GoodTurns &lt;--&gt; jthompson1995
edman2 &lt;--&gt; Jim15
barkisini &lt;--&gt; polarbear1
micah &lt;--&gt; Ron Mc
Mrs. MLKWookWorking &lt;--&gt; JohnStout
Narwhale &lt;--&gt; bobskio2003
PTJeff &lt;--&gt; ken69912001
rherrel &lt;--&gt; Verne
Poppy &lt;--&gt; fiferb
aussie_chick &lt;--&gt; jssmith3
ericw95 &lt;--&gt; ozmandus
Jeff-in-Indiana &lt;--&gt; smoky10
carverken &lt;--&gt; mick
MarkHix &lt;--&gt; doddman70

</b>_</u>

Keep the updates (and pens) coming!!


----------



## RonSchmitt (Oct 7, 2007)

Got my pen from Docstram on Saturday, and boy did I receive the better end of the swap!!! [][]
A beautiful Amboyna burl Jr Gent. 
(Scanner is down, but hope to be able to post pic soon.)


----------



## DocStram (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words, Ron!  If you have the time, could you post pictures of both of our pens?  My camera is out of action for the time being.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 12, 2007)

My pen from 1080wayne has arrived. We deciced to make our swap pens from local materials...Texas stuff for me and Canadian stuff for Wayne. He sent me a beautiful baron made with a white tail antler cap and aspen barrel....I'll try to get a picture posted this evening. Thanks Wayne...the pen is beautiful and I'll share part of you story about the pen when I post the picture.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 14, 2007)

Here is a picture of the pen I received from 1080wayne, aka Wayne Richardson. The pen is a baron with white tail antler cap and aspen barrel. The barrel is dark because of a fungus that grown on aspen poplar trees and causes the black splotches we have all seen..I think. The black is the fungus causing the bark to grow in a progressively distorted form. The pen is really nice looking in person and will add to my collection very well. The pen is finished with CA. Thanks Wayne and I enjoyed trading pens with you. I do hope my pen to you arrives soon. My apologies to Wayne. I just now noticed the dust on the end of the barrel. It appears to be a flaw in the pen but it is dust from my shop. I sat the pen down before taking the picture.
do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## 1080Wayne (Oct 19, 2007)

Lovely closed end Baron in snakeskin and mesquite burl received from its_virgil . Have asked Don to post a picture .   Wayne


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, I'm tired of looking for the correct place to post the pen swap photos. My pen sent to 1080Wayne in Canada finally arrived. It was sent on Sept 27. I used International first class but the pkgs I send to Canada via international priority seem to arrive much faster. 

Anyway, here is a picture I took of the pen sent to Wayne. Wayne and I decided to trade pens made from our own local materials so I used rattlesnake skin and mesquite burl. The pen is a closed end baron and I replaced the clip finial with a matching wood finial and hid (recessed) the clip to make the clip ring invisible. Here is the only picture I made of the pen and it doesn't show the clip end very well. (stupid me) Maybe Wayne can get a good photo of the clip end for us.





Do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by 1080Wayne_
> <br />Lovely closed end Baron in snakeskin and mesquite burl received from its_virgil . Have asked Don to post a picture .   Wayne


----------

